# "LaResorteraMexico" Challenge



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Hello all shooters.

Like many of you know , "LaResorteraMexico" is about slingshots, the leading organization in Mexico and one of the biggest in Latin America, we implemented the championships in our country and the slingshot shooting as an oficial sport.

As slingshot makers we have a lot of members with prestige an a "name" worldwide. But as shooters we are "beguinners", that´s why we are going to start with activities focused on encourage the people in Mexico, but also in Latin America, to practice and to reach a good shooting skill level. 
In this case we want your participation, The more slingshot shooters around the world show their skills and their potential in this sport , the more peoplewill be encouraged to practice.

So, here we have "LaResorteraMexico" Challenge:

LRM Target - 10 meters - 10 shots

1.- Use the target attached in this post
2.- Make a video entry
3.- Show the 10 meters distance
3.- Show the target and the shooter in the same scene
4.- Show the target before and after the 10 shots
5.- The video must be without cuts or any kind of editing.
6.- Place the target on a board or paperboard in order to have a "clear" penetration point, and use ammunition smaller than 10mm
7.- Show your total score
8.- Share in La Resortera México Facebook Group the video and a picture of the target. www.facebook.com/groups/laresorteramexico

Some of the most famous shooters from Spain, Italy and Brasil are sharing their scores, Nov. 30th is the death line. We are going to publish all the scores!!!

*Prize!!! *
All the shooters with his entry valid in the FB group will take part in a lottery for a "ReynaDelSur" Fork (By JOS)

Thanks for your participation ..
LRM -Mexican Shooting Federation


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great nice score


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

That´s a good initiative! lets see a World slingshot ranking!!!

I´m in!

Cheers!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are to be congratulated for organizing this. Best of luck, and I hope you have a lot of entries.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Charles said:


> You are to be congratulated for organizing this. Best of luck, and I hope you have a lot of entries.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


i really loved your good intentions... Good bless you !! really!!!! ... best regards .....


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I did my target. Waiting to be accepted by the FB group, "LaResorteraMexico" .

I have been almost out of the loop being busy the past few months and a shoulder problem the last two months. My shoulder is just getting well enough to get some consistent accuracy with my shooting.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Jos! Thank you for the invite! I'm am spreading the word.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ray, Have you heard back from anyone yet ? I keep checking FB to see it your score card has been posted yet.

There's a couple impressive cards posted especially Jonathan Olguin, Oct. 22 card.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> Ray, Have you heard back from anyone yet ? I keep checking FB to see it your score card has been posted yet.
> 
> There's a couple impressive cards posted especially Jonathan Olguin, Oct. 22 card.


It is posted. Jonathan put the vid on for me (technical ignorance). I managed to put the picture on.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

OK, I see it now. WTG....Outstanding shooting Ray, absolutely outstanding.

I couldn't tell, but it looked like you were shooting butterfly , were you ?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> OK, I see it now. WTG....Outstanding shooting Ray, absolutely outstanding.
> 
> I couldn't tell, but it looked like you were shooting butterfly , were you ?


No butterfly.


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

My attempt. Good fun

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

my first attempt 






and my second and last one attempt






Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Volp said:


> my first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huuy buenísimo ... Pablo, ¿Usas Facebook? ... ¿Como te encuentro? ...

We do not have any rule about a "second" attempt, not sure about is legal or not , but I don´t care about it !! great 100 !! ... only 3 entries with 100 we have at this moment !!...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

JOS said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > my first attempt
> ...


ops i didn't know! :blush: 

do what is right!

I was happy to contribute to your great idea to unify all shooters around the world.

Un abrazo


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Here is the score to 30 November 2015.

We ask the following things:
* Share your full name for the record.
* If any data is wrong let us know
* If you are participating and not in the list tell
* You can enroll at any time, registration is not closed

Remember that the deadline for entry is the last day of each month and will be monthly record.

NOMBRE

PAIS

PUNTAJE

30-nov-15

Txente Hurtado

País Vasco

100

Jorge Barril De La Vega

España

100

Pablo "Vopl"

Argentina

100

Marco Brunetti

Italia

99

Cruz

España

99

Ray Bazonsky

USA

98

Leandro

España

98

Daniel García Sanchez

España

97

Fernando

España

97

Dan Ambrosius

USA

96

Jorge Fleitas

España

96

Mike "Beanflip" Meuli

USA

95

Adri Barre

España

94

Jonathan Olguin "JOS"

Mexico

92

Raul Galindo "Bat"

Mexico

91

Paco Prieto

España

91


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi!!

I finally made my video! (I had my right thumb injured, so I could not shoot for almost a week) But Yesterday I made some rehab shooting sesion and got 90 points.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I know, it's too late, but just for fun and for try my very first attempt from 10 meters (usually i shoot 8m).
83 good points with one zero 
How can i post video?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is some serious great shooting here!!!! My congratulations to everyone.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

We are starting the second month in the world ranking, your December videos are welcome !

https://www.facebook.com/groups/laresorteramexico/?fref=ts


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

UP DATE ABOUT THE RANKING ... Join us this December !! ...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tryed even if I'm out of challenge.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Tryed even if I'm out of challenge.


Great performance !!! congrats !!...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Another nice session out of challenge


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's not easy to get 10 in the 10 ring.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting and great score!
Why your 3/8 ammo make punctures smaller and clear of my 8mm? Maybe cause the sheet behind the paper...what is it? Sound metallic...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! A target clamped closely to a steel sheet makes clear "paper punch" type holes! This is approximately 1/8" steel plate.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know if this challenge is continuing, but it's fun and i keep to do it


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I don't know if this challenge is continuing, but it's fun and i keep to do it


Thanks buddy ... Give Us a comment in the official page https://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico/?fref=ts


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

My session, out of challenge, of June.
The session is followed by other shots.


----------

